# Авиация > Современность >  Обьясните про звезду (ОЗ)

## Serega

тут на соседнем форуме тема прошла насчёт новой звезды - опознавательный знак в смысле.

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...390&highlight=



Судя по фотам - вертоль погранцовый, не ВВСный. Говорят что звезда эта - офиц. вказивка.

Вопрос - что это ваще такое? Причем такое я видел уже и на Ан-72. Но он тоже не ВВСный. 

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...72P/1241600/L/

----------


## AndyK

Серый, дык и на этом форуме тема "новых" ОЗ поднималась с год назад или больше. Тока найти что-то не могу.

----------


## Artem2

Вертолет пограничный, принадлежит государственной авиации. Вполне возможно, что это действительно ОЗ для ЛА госавиации. Военная авиация в состав госавиации не входит, и вряд ли ее ОЗ как-то изменятся.

----------


## Антоха

> Вертолет пограничный, принадлежит государственной авиации. Вполне возможно, что это действительно ОЗ для ЛА госавиации. Военная авиация в состав госавиации не входит, и вряд ли ее ОЗ как-то изменятся.


это  новая звезда трехцветная теперь будет у ВСЕХ! не только в ФСБ, но и в фронторой авиации и в ПВО... указ вступил в силу, но еще не разосланы указания на места... так что ВСЯ военная авиация будет иметь трехцветные звезды... пиндык :Frown:

----------


## Artem2

Как интересно. А не можете написать, что за указ (номер-дата)?

----------


## Ruslan

> это  новая звезда трехцветная теперь будет у ВСЕХ! не только в ФСБ, но и в фронтовой авиации и в ПВО... указ вступил в силу, но еще не разосланы указания на места... так что ВСЯ военная авиация будет иметь трехцветные звезды... пиндык


Вот скоты!  :Eek:  :Frown: 
Эмблемами да рисованием занимаются. Уверен что жирные штабники этим занимаются, а у летунов даже и не спрашивали. Самая плохая для меня новость.

Дайте, пожалуйста ссылку на предыдущее обсуждение этой темы.

----------


## Любомирский

Бред,а на кремле звезду тоже перескрсят в трехцветную?

----------


## airwolf

Сволочи-зачем Святое то трогать!!! Скаты!!! Слов нет!!! Прогиб выполняют наверняка,чтоб выслужиться,да пердак на пенсии приткнуть поудобнее!!!!
А АН-72 очень интересный-и контейнер у него интересный,думаю с ГШ-23.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> А АН-72 очень интересный-и контейнер у него интересный,думаю с ГШ-23.


обычный Ан-72П. а контейнер (ЕМНИМ, УПК-23-250) действительно с ГШ-23.

----------


## Mad_cat

Кто нибудь может объяснить зачем на Ан72 ставить ГШ-23. Это что наш ответ АС130? У него вообще прицельное устройство-то есть?

По поводу звезды. А какую собираются сделать официальной? Та что на ан?" вроде обычная звезда, а та что на МИ8 - это конечно жесть редвкая. :Confused:  Путин же пару лет назад утвердил красную звезду как симол наших ВС

----------


## Serega

> Кто нибудь может объяснить зачем на Ан72 ставить ГШ-23. Это что наш ответ АС130? У него вообще прицельное устройство-то есть?


 - этот самоль в принципе создан для патрулирования территориальных вод. Именно поэтому у него и пушка. Кроме того он несёт 2 блока УБ-16, и еще 4 бонбы внутри, которые висят над рампой.

Прицельное устройство у него есть, конешно. Это ж не бадяга - это нормальная модификация самоля, построенная на ХАЗе.

----------


## Griffon

Подождите, подождите, подождите!!! Как так???!!! Зачем???!!!
Я думал эти звезды для авиации ФСБ и только... и даже был рад, что красные звезды оставили только для ВВС, а все остальные пусть обзаведутся своими эмблемами... а тут эта новость... неужели правда??? полный бред, если это так... слов нет... а что за приказ??? чей???

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

Да ерунда все это. Какому-то технарю скучно стало, вот он и прикольнулся. Фото Ан-74 датировано июлем 2007. А фото Ми-8 датировано первой половиной 2007. Если бы было какое-то официальное решение, мы бы уже давно об этом знали. Уж к МАКСу бы точно подсуетились бы и перекрасили хотя бы несколько бортов. Или хотя бы сказали, что есть такой приказ. Однако... ни фига. Все это похоже на разрозненные, неофициальные эксперименты на местах, а не "указание свыше". Мне кажется, что не надо нервничать и брызгать. В СМИ на эту тему пока ничего нет. И дай бог обойдется.

----------


## Pilot

к сожалению, уточнял и ответ получил утвердительный, что все будут перекрашены :(

----------


## Artem2

> к сожалению, уточнял и ответ получил утвердительный, что все будут перекрашены :(


Коллега, а можно узнать: у кого Вы уточняли и на основании какого распорядительного документа все это делается?

----------


## AndyK

Так какой он новый ОЗ будет, как на фотке восьмерки?

----------


## SAVEL

Насчёт новой звезды это правда. В 2005 году по госконтракту мы получили в ремонт пограничные Ми-8, и вот по дополнению к этому госконтракту необходимо было нанести новую трёхцветную звезду и знак госрегистрации. На тот момент ни кто в руководстве АПВ не мог объяснить как должна была выглядеть эта звезда, цвет и размер знака госрегистрации. Поэтому я и задал вопрос про звезду в одной из тем. Про звезду ответов было много, но ни один из предложенных вариантов не отвечал на примерное описание в дополнении к госконтракту. Поэтому пошли по пути аналогии, номер нанесли подобно гражданскому, а звезду по аналогии с дореволюционными трёхцветными кругами. Тогда же я сбросил фото этой звезды, правда фото было сделано телефоном и качество так себе.

----------


## Pilot

на этот вопрос мне ответило командование авиации ФСБ, с уточнением, что такие звезды будут У ВСЕХ. но еще не до конца разработаны документы, так  что в частях бумаги еще нет.

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

н-да, плохо дело. Впору писать открытое письмо Президенту.

----------


## Serega

> ... но еще не до конца разработаны документы, так  что в частях бумаги еще нет.


 - отлично, лет 20 в запасе у нас еще есть  :Smile:

----------


## ПОМОР

> на рубках ПЛ она уже давно и флотский брат вроде как привык...


+1 Точно так...
И гордится. (фотка боевой рубки ТРПКСН "Архангельск" Пр. 941 - в миниатюрах)



> [ Все самолеты будут иметь единый окрас.


+1
Скромно и со вкусом. Как в Великую Отечественную...

Вот еще примеры раскраски самолетов:
http://www.funnynews.ru/news/2007-08-05-56

http://ulibnis.kz/2491-risunki-na-sa...x-13-foto.html

----------


## AC

На Ми-8 авиации РВСН звезды уже тоже новые -- ролик со сборов этого года.
См. 42-ю секунду сюжета:
http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_event..._avia/0039261/

----------


## AC

*Все -- триколорные звезды утверждены!*

Как мы помним, изначально это планировалсь сделать на уровне законодательных поправок в Воздушный кодекс РФ, что и было сделано Думой:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1090113
...но Совет федерации в прошлом году неожиданно отказался сделать это:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1159402
...а в результате парламент вовсе самоустранился из процесса, отдав определение внешнего вида звезды на откуп правительству.

И вот правительство в лице тов. Путина В.В. определилось:
http://government.ru/ru/gov/results/9678/
*Постановление от 4 марта 2010 г. № 127
О знаках государственной принадлежности на воздушных судах государственной авиации*

В соответствии со статьей 34 Воздушного кодекса Российской Федерации Правительство Российской Федерации постановляет: 

1. Установить в качестве знака государственной принадлежности:
стилизованное изображение Государственного флага Российской Федерации - на воздушных судах государственной авиации, используемых для осуществления милицейской и таможенной служб;
изображение пятилучевой звезды - на воздушных судах государственной авиации, используемых для осуществления военной и пограничной служб, а также для выполнения мобилизационно-оборонных задач. 

2. Утвердить прилагаемые:
описание и многоцветный рисунок знака государственной принадлежности - стилизованного изображения Государственного флага Российской Федерации;
описание и многоцветный рисунок знака государственной принадлежности - изображения пятилучевой звезды. 

3. Установить, что финансирование расходов, связанных с нанесением знаков государственной принадлежности, указанных в пункте 1 настоящего постановления, осуществляется в пределах средств федерального бюджета, предусмотренных на содержание федеральных органов исполнительной власти, имеющих подразделения государственной авиации. 

Председатель Правительства
Российской Федерации В.Путин

*Смотрим "прилагаемые":*
http://government.ru/media/2010/3/10/28561/file/127.doc
УТВЕРЖДЕНО
постановлением Правительства
Российской Федерации
от 4 марта 2010 г. № 127

О П И С А Н И Е
знака государственной принадлежности - изображения 
пятилучевой звезды

Пятилучевая звезда представляет собой красную звезду, окаймленную равновеликими синей и белой полосами и красной линией по контуру.
Отношение ширины синей и белой полос к диаметру окружности, вписанной в красное поле звезды, составляет 1:10.
Отношение ширины красной линии по контуру пятилучевой звезды к ширине окаймляющих полос составляет 1:5.

См. также тут:
http://img.beta.rian.ru/images/21343/28/213432890.jpg

----------


## Pilot

Подарок ветеранам на 65 лет Победы :(

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Подарок ветеранам на 65 лет Победы :(


Ага. На фоне Сталина..  :Mad:

----------


## Griffon

Так я и не понимаю такой упрямости в этом вопросе.

----------


## Carrey

Могло бы быть и хуже...

А вообще у меня при взгляде на новую звезду ассоциации по цветовому решению прежде всего с США и Великобританией, возможно именно такая цель и ставилась... Что-ж, цель достигнута. Жаль.

----------


## Carrey

Белорусов не забываем. Последний бастион.

----------


## AC

> Белорусов не забываем. Последний бастион.


Белорус после ремонта с покраской:
http://www.spotters.net.ua/file/?id=19854&size=large

----------


## Carrey

Вот же, не предполагал, я думал - флаг дополнительно к звезде будет... А на консолях у них тогда что сейчас?

----------


## AC

> Вот же, не предполагал, я думал - флаг дополнительно к звезде будет... А на консолях у них тогда что сейчас?


Тут:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Belar...UBM/1610831/L/

----------


## Carrey

Ффу, аж отлегло от сердца. Я ж говорю - бастион, партизанские традиции; мне так кажется - белорусы хрен а не звезду отдадут. 
Возможно, ув. Gnom мог бы прояснить текущее официальное положение дел со звездой в ВВС Беларуси и дальнейшие перспективы?

----------


## ALI

9 мая применю в целях пропаганды такие ОЗ : http://airforce.ru/announcement.htm ))

----------


## Carrey

Насчёт тряпок с символикой. У нас в Латвии за такую маечку со звездой - либо в КПЗ до выяснения (как было с моим коллегой, попытавшимся отнести в школу советский флаг, был задержан ПОД ДУЛОМ ПИСТОЛЕТА), либо по зубам от местных (более вероятно, случалось неоднократно, см. случай с подростком в шапке с надписью "Россия"), либо занесение в "чёрный список окупантов" (см. случай с российскими флажками и автомобильными номерными знаками). Поэтому на всякий случай сменил повседневную форму одежды с формы МЧС (с огромными буквами "М Ч С" на оранжевом фоне по всей спине) на обычную нейтральную (российскую, не натовскую) камуфловую зелёнку. В целях пропаганды и популяризации отечественной схемы войскового полевого камуфляжа хожу в ём круглый год, в т.ч. и на гос.службу. Коллега, подрабатывающий в структурах НАТО, поглядывает и приценивается, мобыть перевербую. 8)

Возвращаясь к теме ветки: в связи с утверждением новых ОЗ планируются ли ранее обсуждённые мероприятия, в частности, переименование названия издания МО РФ "Красная Звезда"?

----------


## [RUS] MK

Что-то есть..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Carrey

На скорую руку... У кого ещё какие альтернативные варианты?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> На скорую руку... У кого ещё какие альтернативные варианты?




Белый
Синий
Красный

 :Smile:

----------


## Carrey

Поимейте ж совесть! Я про те ОЗ, которые не стыдно применять. Или Вы таки хотите, чтобы на Т-50 налепили то-же, что наблюдается на прочих машинах, и даже на БТТ?

----------


## ALI

Есть на что посмотреть : http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/1210602 .

----------


## Sr10

Кокарды – это пройденный этап. Где-то году в 1993-94г во времена “лучшего министра обороны всех времен и народов”, известного под кликухой Паша-мерседес родилась идея заменить красные звезды на крыльях самолетов на российские ОЗ до 1917г, а на киль влепить флаг типа “бесик” . Вертолеты-же предполагалась одарить одними  “бесиками” на фюзеляж и оконечность килевой балки. Начинание провалилось – техники от Союза было еще очень много, а нефть стоила куда дешевле и поступавшие на подобные потехи средства разворовывались в полном объеме.
Тем не менее несколько енерал-салонов получили новые ОЗ – один из них был поднят с хранения в 2008г и как есть весьма выцветшим отправлен под Кёниг в состав того, что там оставалось от бывшего ОВП  - ожидали визита нынешнего “лучшего ...”, но барин приехать не изволили, а карлсон оставили у них – на всякий случай, вдруг почтит когда-нибудь. Теперь, наверное, перекрасят – нефть дорогая, техники кот наплакал…

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Тем не менее несколько генерал-салонов получили новые ОЗ – один из них был поднят с хранения в 2008г и как есть весьма выцветшим отправлен под Кёниг в состав того, что там оставалось от бывшего ОВП  - ожидали визита нынешнего “лучшего ...”, но барин приехать не изволили, а карлсон оставили у них – на всякий случай, вдруг почтит когда-нибудь. Теперь, наверное, перекрасят – нефть дорогая, техники кот наплакал…


Это в Нивенское? И он там теперь летабельный?

----------


## Sr10

> Это в Нивенское? И он там теперь летабельный?


Нет, Чкаловск - 125 ОВЭ БФ "перехватчиков" . Весной прошлого года вроде все 8-ки у них были условно летные, а этот стал борт 07желт.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Вблизи:



Издалека:




Звезда как звезда..  :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

Огорчу....
Значит видели звезду на ПАК ФА? Так вот... Идут "терки" в верхах по поводу изменения Красной Звезды до неузнаваемости. Ну не нравятся нашим бонзам даже малейшее напоминание о Красной Звезде!
Поэтому, как я указывал на своей ветке об каталоге схем окраски, сейчас думают сделать другой вариант звезды и затвердить его в новом Положении.

----------


## Griffon

Да кстати сказать, не очень-то огорчили:) моё ИМХО, что звезда на пак-фа (красный контур), это как раз нормальное "осовременнивание" советской красной звезды, такой вот лоу виз вариант, а вот голубые канты, надписи ВВС России - это извращенство...

----------


## Антоха

> ... ... ...
> Звезда как звезда..


вот тебе и звезды и ВВСы РОССИИ

----------


## Griffon

Нет, ну надпись эту надо точно убивать.

----------


## Serega

> Нет, ну надпись эту надо точно убивать.


 - та надпись пусть будет. Хоть что-то порисовали на самолях. А то перекрасить-перекрасят, а потом не малюют ничо. Эдак мы совсем без рисунков останемся. Вона, аж эмблему заводскую какой-то умник приказал замалевать.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> - та надпись пусть будет. Хоть что-то порисовали на самолях. А то перекрасить-перекрасят, а потом не малюют ничо. Эдак мы совсем без рисунков останемся. Вона, аж эмблему заводскую какой-то умник приказал замалевать.


Самолет-это прежде всего боевая единица, а не забор..  :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

> вот тебе и звезды и ВВСы РОССИИ


Это не все... Там на МиГ-25, как мне сказали, полностью уместилась надпись... А на "маленьких" нет, как на представленных фото....

А со звездок пока "терки" идут, но идет все к "контурной" как на ПАК ФА...

----------


## AC

> Это не все... Там на МиГ-25, как мне сказали, полностью уместилась надпись... А на "маленьких" нет, как на представленных фото...


На каких еще "МиГ-25"?... Где-чего не "уместилось"???... 
Ведь "на представленных фото" все же представлено...  :Confused:

----------


## Холостяк

> На каких еще "МиГ-25"?... Где-чего не "уместилось"???... 
> Ведь "на представленных фото" все же представлено...


 
Всвязи с тем что размеры букв делали "на глазок", получилось так что полностью надпись "Военно-воздушные силы России" просто на "маленьких" не уместилась. Поэтому написали сокращенно. Хотя у Министра разговор шел на полную надпись...
Как мне сегодня сказали, что на "больших" бортах надпись поместилась и написана полностью.... 
Я сам не видел..., передал со слов...

----------


## timsz

> Как мне сегодня сказали, что на "больших" бортах надпись поместилась и написана полностью....


Не, "ВВС РОССИИ" на киле.

----------


## timsz

> Самолет-это прежде всего боевая единица, а не забор..


Она не только на военном поле боя работает, но и на политическом. ;)

Думаю, идет расчет на то, что зрители Парада Победы, пораженные грохотом и мощью пролетающих самолетов, должны прослезиться при виде гордой надписи "ВВС РОССИИ".

И нет оснований полагать, что этот расчет неверен.

----------


## Sr10

> Она не только на военном поле боя работает, но и на политическом. ;)
> 
> Думаю, идет расчет на то, что зрители Парада Победы, пораженные грохотом и мощью пролетающих самолетов, должны прослезиться при виде гордой надписи "ВВС РОССИИ".
> 
> И нет оснований полагать, что этот расчет неверен.


"Кричали дамочки УРА и в воздух лифчики бросали" ?  Оно само-собой, так и задумано ;)
Вспомнилась советская эстрада "... если раньше рисовали, грубо говоря, рожи, то теперь пишут, мягко выражаясь, слова..."

----------


## Griffon

> - та надпись пусть будет. Хоть что-то порисовали на самолях. А то перекрасить-перекрасят, а потом не малюют ничо. Эдак мы совсем без рисунков останемся. Вона, аж эмблему заводскую какой-то умник приказал замалевать.


Сергей, да я разве против рисунков?) но зачем изобретать велосипед?) пускай лучше регламентируют изображение знака "Гвардия", орденов или их лент, да и потом каждая авиабаза получит эмблему, пусть разместят её, но надпись, ИМХО, уродство...

----------


## kfmut

> Всвязи с тем что размеры букв делали "на глазок", получилось так что полностью надпись "Военно-воздушные силы России" просто на "маленьких" не уместилась. Поэтому написали сокращенно. Хотя у Министра разговор шел на полную надпись...
> Как мне сегодня сказали, что на "больших" бортах надпись поместилась и написана полностью....


Уважаемый Холостяк, скажите, пожалуйста, а почему решили писать надпись на русском языке? Язык международного общения пока несколько другой, а то так получается, что надпись сделана для 1/6 части суши, чтобы эта самая часть суши после смены ОЗ свои ВВС узнавала, глупо как-то...

----------


## Carrey

По мотивам  хрущёвского первого борта... Почему бы и нет?

----------


## Redav

> "Кричали дамочки УРА и в воздух лифчики бросали" ?  Оно само-собой, так и задумано


амэрыкан, амэрыкан ... :)




> ... если раньше рисовали, грубо говоря, рожи,

----------


## Redav

> то теперь пишут, мягко выражаясь, слова..."

----------


## Холостяк

> Уважаемый Холостяк, скажите, пожалуйста, а почему решили писать надпись на русском языке? Язык международного общения пока несколько другой, а то так получается, что надпись сделана для 1/6 части суши, чтобы эта самая часть суши после смены ОЗ свои ВВС узнавала, глупо как-то...


Подобные идеи рождаются в высоких кабинетах... Нам, простым воякам, полет этих идей частенько бывает не понятен. Как и в этом конкретном случае про надпись "ВВС России". Если на самолете звезда - то в любом раскладе понятно, что это россейский военный самолет. Делать сопровождающую надпись... Хмммм... Сейчас даже в общественных туалетах не делают сопровождающую надпись "Туалет" - просто стоит соответствующий и понятный всем значек (вернее два значка для эМ и Жо)...

Делать надписи на латинице - это уже вообще перебор.

Однако. Я ранее отмечал, что по разговору у Главкома, эта надпись "Военно-воздушные силы России" планируется только на показы, то есть - парады, шоу, вылеты зарубэж, а так в войсках этой "бирки" не будет...

----------


## Холостяк

> ...............


Нафига сюда тупо постит эти размалеванные пиндосовские борта? Они причем тут?

----------


## Sr10

[QUOTE=Холостяк;57599]Нафига сюда тупо постит эти размалеванные пиндосовские борта? Они причем тут?

  Не обращайте внимания, это тролль обыкновенный. Тупые они - поэтому тупо постят ;))
 Но рисунков-то и на отечественных самолетах хватало в последнее время. Был слух, что изображения птиц-зверей-всякой прочей неформальщины нынешние руками водящие в ВВС РФ решили запретить. Не в курсе, случайно, было такое ?

----------


## Serega

[QUOTE=Sr10;57600]


> Был слух, что изображения птиц-зверей-всякой прочей неформальщины нынешние руками водящие в ВВС РФ решили запретить. Не в курсе, случайно, было такое ?


 - было. Счас с колоссальным скрипом мужики сохраняют то что есть, а многое замалевывают при ремонтах и уже не восстанавливают потом.

----------


## Redav

> Нафига сюда тупо постит эти размалеванные пиндосовские борта? Они причем тут? ...


Проиллюстрировал пост Sr10-а о чепчиках, рожах и надписях...

Испугался, что кто-то из поклонников пиндосов начнет предлагать рисовать на наших бортах такую же мурзилку-уепище - "здесь был Вася... р-р-р... мяу"

*Холостяк*, спасибо за инфу про надписи на наших самолетах. Рад, что не будут копировать амерскую дебилоидность... 
Может "дяди" в МО и ВВС РФ придумают как надпись "ВВС России" делать "наклеиваемой", что бы потом можно было ее удалять без проблем.

----------


## Sr10

> - было. Счас с колоссальным скрипом мужики сохраняют то что есть, а многое замалевывают при ремонтах и уже не восстанавливают потом.


Жаль. Были очень приличные вещи, что называется - "на мировом уровне". Особенно вначале, в Афгане и некоторое время после. 
Хотя конечно, снямши голову по волосам плакать не пристало, но все-равно...

----------


## alexvolf

> Жаль. Были очень приличные вещи, что называется - "на мировом уровне". Особенно вначале, в Афгане и некоторое время после. 
> Хотя конечно, снямши голову по волосам плакать не пристало, но все-равно...


 Уважаемый Sr10
 Здесь уместно вспомнить крылатую фразу Черномырдина -Хотели как лучше,получилось как всегда...
Согласен на многих самолетах были приличные вещи смотрелись,радовали глаз что называется  в тему.Пример -тот же
знак гвардия на борту, или кое что из семейства пернатых.Но когда
носовые части советских истребителей начали походить на акульи пасти
и прочее художество "на мировом уровне" то уж извините...
Впрочем на цвет и вкус товарища нет.Однако доходить до абсурда... как и с надписью ВВС РФ- для кого,для чего? Надо пологать для Наземных инспекторов  МО чтобы свои борта было легче считать по хвостовой надписи ,а то еще со счета собьется при новых ОЗ...  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Redav

> ...Особенно вначале, в Афгане и некоторое время после.


Особенно вначале в Афгане "художественным рисованием" на бортах НЕ занимались, командир ата-та сделает... а в конце Афгана как-бы и ни к чему... 
_- Ты так бы боевые задачи выполнял, как мурзилки на машине малюешь._ (с)

----------


## Redav

> ...Однако доходить до абсурда... как и с надписью ВВС РФ- для кого,для чего? ...


Обьясните про звезду (ОЗ)

Забугрный пипл разбалован амерскими "мурзилками-страшилками" и ему надоть давать то что он хавает. :Biggrin:

----------


## kfmut

> Подобные идеи рождаются в высоких кабинетах... Нам, простым воякам, полет этих идей частенько бывает не понятен. Как и в этом конкретном случае про надпись "ВВС России". Если на самолете звезда - то в любом раскладе понятно, что это россейский военный самолет. Делать сопровождающую надпись... Хмммм... Сейчас даже в общественных туалетах не делают сопровождающую надпись "Туалет" - просто стоит соответствующий и понятный всем значек (вернее два значка для эМ и Жо)...
> 
> Делать надписи на латинице - это уже вообще перебор.
> 
> Однако. Я ранее отмечал, что по разговору у Главкома, эта надпись "Военно-воздушные силы России" планируется только на показы, то есть - парады, шоу, вылеты зарубэж, а так в войсках этой "бирки" не будет...


Ясно, спасибо за информацию, жалко, конечно, что с белорусов не стали брать пример - у них и приемственность есть, и с госпринадлежностью всё понятно, и выглядит нормально :-(

----------


## Serega

> Ясно, спасибо за информацию, жалко, конечно, что с белорусов не стали брать пример - у них и приемственность есть, и с госпринадлежностью всё понятно, и выглядит нормально :-(


 - не согласен, что флаг на киле у них выглядит нормально. Он там негармонично сделан.

----------


## Serega

> Жаль. Были очень приличные вещи, что называется - "на мировом уровне". Особенно вначале, в Афгане и некоторое время после. 
> Хотя конечно, снямши голову по волосам плакать не пристало, но все-равно...


 - вот потому мы и собираем такие фоты и камуфла.

----------


## Serega

> ....Но когда
> носовые части советских истребителей начали походить на акульи пасти
> и прочее художество "на мировом уровне" то уж извините...


 - та ладно! Это ли не царевич?

----------


## Sr10

> Уважаемый Sr10
>  Здесь уместно вспомнить крылатую фразу Черномырдина -Хотели как лучше,получилось как всегда...
> Согласен на многих самолетах были приличные вещи смотрелись,радовали глаз что называется  в тему.Пример -тот же
> знак гвардия на борту, или кое что из семейства пернатых.Но когда
> носовые части советских истребителей начали походить на акульи пасти
> и прочее художество "на мировом уровне" то уж извините...
> Впрочем на цвет и вкус товарища нет.Однако доходить до абсурда... как и с надписью ВВС РФ- для кого,для чего? Надо пологать для Наземных инспекторов  МО чтобы свои борта было легче считать по хвостовой надписи ,а то еще со счета собьется при новых ОЗ...


Уважаемый alexvolf
Гвардия – это не бортовая живопись, это "спущенный" сверху и официально утвержденный знак.
 Что касается неформальных эмблем (наносившихся , естественно с более-менее молчаливого одобрения комсостава) то Вы совершенно правы - на цвет и вкус товарища нет. Мне например, из отечественных очень импонируют афганские грифы Максименко, имхо, и пасти с глазами, им выполненные, на 23-х смотрелись неплохо. 
И известная меч-рыба с пропеллером на Ка27 – это что-то… 
А  иные “художества”, да – лучше-бы не рисовали вовсе… 
  Хотя надо принимать во внимание обстоятельства – например во время “Бури” на бортах появилось много живописи, в основном не блиставшей художественностью – делали наспех, без привлечения профи, просто для психологической разрядки – и командование не препятствовало. Но по возвращении домой большую часть убрали, прочее заменили на студийные варианты, органично вписав в малозаметные схемы. 
 Нынешние ВВС РФ а наипаче ВВС РОССИИ – показывает полную безвкусицу и некомпетентность командования оного. Тут на форуме в параллельной ветке рассказывали, как принимают такие решения – увы, конкурсы не проводят, художников не привлекают, дурят… сегодня хочу красным, завтра черным, послезавтра-розовым. Пытаются угадать и угодить вкусу вышестоящих “гарантов’ , проще говоря – лизнуть поглубже…
  “А это, царь-батюшка, твои ВВС, вона мы и написали, крупна -что-б все супостаты видели… силен ты батюшка, ох силен и грозен… и людишки служивые как есть один под тобой ликуют… ты уж благодетель, не забывай нас, холопов твоих верных, от трубы златоносной не отгоняй…” ;))

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf
> Гвардия – это не бортовая живопись, это "спущенный" сверху и официально утвержденный знак.
>  Что касается неформальных эмблем (наносившихся , естественно с более-менее молчаливого одобрения комсостава) то Вы совершенно правы - на цвет и вкус товарища нет.


Sr10,уважаемый
Я ранее высказывался по поводу стилизации ОЗ и прочих Pin Up-ах на борту боевой техники.
На мой взгляд превращение боевых ЛА в картинки для раскраски-  это
какой-то инфантилизм.Одно дело когда самолет красится в рекламных
целях  или для участия в шоу-параде,совсем другое дело когда этому процессу подвергаются строевые машины .Вот здесь возникает два вопроса к Вам: 
1) к примеру,нанесение на тех же 23-х, рисунка на который Вы ссылаетесь- Это как-то способствовало поднятию боевого духа или снимало стресс после полета у личного состава?
2) как-бы Вы отнеслись (как офицер),к тому если-бы личный состав (один и тот же род войск) начал носить аксельбанты на левом плече,другой нашил-бы генеральские лампасы,третий -эполеты на погонах
а четвертый вообще одет в мундир розового цвета потому,что это на чей-то взгляд красиво,модно и соответствует "мировой практике"...

----------


## Owl

> По мотивам  хрущёвского первого борта... Почему бы и нет?


Встречал такую звезду на снимке УТИ-4 из 2 ГИАП Северного флота. 1942 г.
Источник "Война в воздухе №43".

----------


## Морячок

Насчет надписи...
В апреле проходила информация о разделении НЕгражданской авиации РФ на "военную", входящую в состав ВС РФ, и "специального назначения" - для ФСБ/МВД и пр. "силовиков". 
Видимо - причина появления этих надписей заключается в этом. 
Иное дело - есть ли смысл в подобного рода бюрократических "изобрЕтениях"?..

----------


## timsz

Она уже давно разделена фактически.

Но, действительно, как-то осталось в стороне, что самолет с красными звездами (даже если он не белорусский и не китайский) не обязательно относится к ВВС. Даже если он относится к МО, это может быть авиация ВМФ, и поговаривают о возможной обратной передаче фронтовой авиации в сухопутные войска. А есть еще пограничники, ВВ МВД...

Так что надпись вполне имеет информативный смысл.

----------


## Carrey

А то... Социальный взрыв, армия вкупе с ЧОПами на стороне населения... Вот тут-то быстрое опознавание "свой-чужой" и пригодится. Если на БТТ что-то подобное введут - попадание в прогноз 100%-е.

Однако, хотелось бы думать, что надписи (вместо, например, полос определённого размера и цвета в определённых местах, как раньше) - просто очередная дурь по незнанию (т.е. у власти - не профессионалы дела, а политики/блатари) вроде горючих комбезов лётчиков, а не целенаправленное вышеописанное.

Интересно, мобыть и гражданские "скорые" вскоре, чтоб не выделялись (т.е. не перенимали акцентированное внимание электорального быдла с красочных рекламных баннеров на общественном транспорте и вообще на улицах) будут выкрашены серым и оттрафарированы "СКОРАЯ ПОМОЩЬ МИНИСТЕРСТВА ЗДРАВООХРАНЕНИЯ И СОЦИАЛЬНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ", без красных крестов - символов несуществующей страны?

----------


## Морячок

> Она уже давно разделена фактически.


Совершенно верно. Я имел в виду что это разделение теперь закреплено и формально. Но, с другой стороны - всё равно не вижу особой нужды в "определяющих" ведомственную принадлежность надписях... В чем их функционал, так  сказать?

----------


## timsz

А раньше разве разделено не было? Ведь на самолетах КГБ не летали летчики из ВВС?

Нужны ли надписи? А кто его знает... На американских есть, наверное, в этом есть смысл. На МЧС есть, на таможне, у пограничников есть, вроде, тоже бывает. В общем-то ничего плохого нет. На ГАИ и ВАИ тоже есть. Вроде, и на скорой помощи написано "СКОРАЯ ПОМОЩЬ". Так примелькалось, что и не помню. Может, все дело в привычке?

----------


## kfmut

> - не согласен, что флаг на киле у них выглядит нормально. Он там негармонично сделан.


хе! интересно было бы взглянуть как оно лично вам видится, отрисованные мириады "боковиков" должны сказаться :-)

вот мой вариант:



не могу сказать, что он мне нравится гораздо больше оригинала, имхо, у них всё в меру...

ЗЫ ответить можно приватом

----------


## muk33

> Кокарды – это пройденный этап. Где-то году в 1993-94г во времена “лучшего министра обороны всех времен и народов”, известного под кликухой Паша-мерседес родилась идея заменить красные звезды на крыльях самолетов на российские ОЗ до 1917г, а на киль влепить флаг типа “бесик” . Вертолеты-же предполагалась одарить одними  “бесиками” на фюзеляж и оконечность килевой балки. Начинание провалилось – техники от Союза было еще очень много, а нефть стоила куда дешевле и поступавшие на подобные потехи средства разворовывались в полном объеме.
> …


Ну не совсем провалилось, на фото одна из двух Су-17УМ3 полученных в 2000 году с БХР Чебеньки и эксплуатировавшихся в ГЛИЦ до 2005 года. "Бесики" на килях были нанесены на обоих машинах видимо уже в Чебеньках, а красные звезды "проявились" под ними через пару лет интенсивной эксплуатации.

----------


## Sr10

> Ну не совсем провалилось, на фото одна из двух Су-17УМ3 полученных в 2000 году с БХР Чебеньки и эксплуатировавшихся в ГЛИЦ до 2005 года. "Бесики" на килях были нанесены на обоих машинах видимо уже в Чебеньках, а красные звезды "проявились" под ними через пару лет интенсивной эксплуатации.


Имел в виду – провалилось в массовом масштабе. 
А так “бесики” рисовали на целых подразделениях – вот Су-25 1аэ 461шап с прямым (скан с МХ), у 186-го были волнистые. Но на крыльях сохраняли звезды. Флаги шли как-бы в дополнение.
А  у этого Су-17 на крыльях кокард не было, не известно ?

----------


## muk33

> Имел в виду – провалилось в массовом масштабе. 
> А так “бесики” рисовали на целых подразделениях – вот Су-25 1аэ 461шап с прямым (скан с МХ), у 186-го были волнистые. Но на крыльях сохраняли звезды. Флаги шли как-бы в дополнение.
> А  у этого Су-17 на крыльях кокард не было, не известно ?


На крыльях вообще ничего не было. А на приведенном Су-25 они "в дополнении", а не вместо. Таких, как этот Су-25, было много. Например так были "разрисованы Су-27 в Саваслейке. И очень часто "под бесик" раскрашивали рули направления.

----------


## Redav

> ...А так “бесики” рисовали на целых подразделениях – вот Су-25 1аэ 461шап с прямым (скан с МХ), у 186-го были волнистые. Но на крыльях сохраняли звезды. Флаги шли как-бы в дополнение.


По одной фотографии и такой мощный прогноз... Однако... :Cool: 

*Sr10*, порадуете ответами на три вопроса ... ПЛИЗ:
1. На всех Су-25 в 461 шап нарисовали "бесики"?
2. Когда в 461 шап стали рисовать "бесики"?
3. Зачем (или почему) в 461 шап стали рисовать "бесики"?

_У меня все ходы записаны ..._ (с)

Смотрим 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfF7dt04VwE
и удивляемся массированной "безфлаговости"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sr10

> А на приведенном Су-25 они "в дополнении", а не вместо. Таких, как этот Су-25, было много. Например так были "разрисованы Су-27 в Саваслейке. И очень часто "под бесик" раскрашивали рули направления.


Так я и написал – в дополнение. Пока по той идее с “бесиками’ у нас тут проходят только две машины - Ми8-салон и Су-17. А  в целом, согласен, флаг рисовали нередко, одно время модно это было. 
В Саваслейке ситуация была несколько иная. Флаг там был скорее полем триколора, на котором располагался щит с Гришей. Причем только у одной машины это было на обоих килях, а у остальных восьми – только на правом. Так что на ОЗ это не тянет – скорее символика подразделения, имхо.

----------


## Redav

> А то... Социальный взрыв, армия вкупе с ЧОПами на стороне населения...


Carrey, не слушайте "немцекаспарят" они брешут как шавки.
Не надо надеяться, что призывы к террору будут благосклонно восприняты в ЧОПе где трудятся бывшие сотрудники ФСО, ФСБ ... :Wink: 

Устраивая бузу учитывайте весь опыт Израиля Лазеревича Гельфанда, а не только ту часть как устраивать смуту ... и как бороться с ней...




> Однако, хотелось бы думать, что надписи (вместо, например, полос определённого размера и цвета в определённых местах, как раньше) - просто очередная дурь по незнанию ...


_Ей хорошо, тебе плохо... Вы Ивановы меж собой для начала разберитесь._ (с)
Были "полосы" - дерьмократам не нравились, меняют на надписи опять не нравится, т.е. вам не нравится. Но каждый хочет "думать" и советы давать... Уже не строим коммунизм, а по прежнему страна советов  :Biggrin: 

Carrey раз Вы такой знающий, то расскажите ПЛИЗ какие полосы на каких ЛА у нас наносили и ДЛЯ ЧЕГО?

тута фотографию одну подыскал, если полосками обозначать, то как изволите полоски на этой "фирме" (и сколько их ноне стало?) рисовать дабы с другими не попутать?  :Cool:

----------


## Serega

> хе! интересно было бы взглянуть как оно лично вам видится, отрисованные мириады "боковиков" должны сказаться :-)


 - даже на заре юности я рисовал тока полные камуфла! Так что попррррошу не приписывать мне неправильный подход к окраскам!  :Rolleyes: 

На самом деле была такая просьба ко мне - "прикинуть флаг". Ща поищу и выложу как я это видел. Но "до верхов" не дошли мои идеи. Увы.




> вот мой вариант:


 - неплохо, но большой размер. Обычно не учитывают, что реализовать задуманное должно быть возможно. Ты видел киль су-27? И вот прикинь, как это полотнище на него накрасить. Не везде маниаки рисовки, и потому эмблемы надо делать выразительными но простыми.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> тута фотографию одну подыскал, если полосками обозначать, то как изволите полоски на этой "фирме" (и сколько их ноне стало?) рисовать дабы с другими не попутать?


Кстати красиво так, стильно!  :Smile:

----------


## Carrey

> Были "полосы" - дерьмократам не нравились, меняют на надписи опять не нравится


Да забудьте Вы о "демократах". Надо жить не вопреки а заради.
Надписи (как и полосы) разные бывают. Те, что нравятся - как правило, более удачны в художественном решении. Т.е. слово "ЙУХ" на заборе можно и фекально пальцем изобразить, а можно аккуратно по трафарету, с тенями и переходами.




> Carrey раз Вы такой знающий, то расскажите ПЛИЗ какие полосы на каких ЛА у нас наносили и ДЛЯ ЧЕГО?


Я не знающий, я интересующийся. Пытливость ума не обременяет, не так ли? 8)
http://airforce.ru/information/marking/index.htm
Для чего - очевидно, для идентификации. Дабы знать, "кто есть ху".




> как изволите полоски на этой "фирме" (и сколько их ноне стало?) рисовать дабы с другими не попутать?


Обсуждение ветвистости государственной бюрократии выходит далеко за рамки текущего обсуждения новых ОЗ РФ.
Если Вам интересно, например, кодированные метки (RAD coded targets) позволяют закодировать на малой площади достаточно бит (у этого вида, например, 999 уникальных вариаций) информации для любой страны:

Бонусная функция - автоматическое распознавание соотв. программными средствами. Т.е. такая "кокарда" не только красива, но и: 
1) низкозаметна (будучи выполнена двумя слегка отличающимися вариациями фонового цвета/тона)
2) функциональна
3) быстрораспознаваема

----------


## timsz

> тута фотографию одну подыскал, если полосками обозначать, то как изволите полоски на этой "фирме" (и сколько их ноне стало?) рисовать дабы с другими не попутать?


Ну тут уже более-менее понятно. Светлосерый самолет с узкими полосками в цветах российского флага - это или 223 ЛО (у него значок есть), или правительственный отряд (надпись "Россия"). Если серый потемнее, а полосы пошире - ВВ МВД. А если раскраска как на классике аэрофлота, только на носу серый и тонкая синяя полоска уходят вниз - это ФСБ.  :Wink: 

Наверное, это продиктовано заботой о здоровье граждан. Так типа прилетела обыкновенная тушка 85084 - кто заметит, что цвета не совсем аэрофлотовские, а из тех, кто заметит, кто придаст этому внимание? А если там написать большими буквами "ФСБ РОССИИ", народ сразу напряжется, а то гляди и билеты на всякий случай побегут сдавать...

----------


## AndyK

> По одной фотографии и такой мощный прогноз... Однако...
> 
> *Sr10*, порадуете ответами на три вопроса ... ПЛИЗ:
> 1. На всех Су-25 в 461 шап нарисовали "бесики"?
> 2. Когда в 461 шап стали рисовать "бесики"?
> 3. Зачем (или почему) в 461 шап стали рисовать "бесики"?
> 
> _У меня все ходы записаны ..._ (с)
> 
> ...


Я порадую.
1. Нет
2. Никогда
3. Крупные флаги РФ на ВО и окрашенные в белый цвет гондолы ТЩ появились на Су-25К и 25УБК 4 аэ 802 уап, которые работали в зоне грузино-абхазского конфликта в 93 г. для отличия в воздухе от однотипных с-тов воюющих сторон. После расформирования 802 уап, его "Грачи" вошли в состав сформированного 461 шап.

----------


## Redav

> Да забудьте Вы о "демократах".


Про них и не вспоминаю пока они не кричат: "шволочи Расею продали"  :Biggrin: 




> Надписи (как и полосы) разные бывают. ...


Уже "проходили". Надписи на наших бортах - "уродство" (даже по трафарету), а когда посмотрели на амерскиех - "гениальность". Рисунки на российских бортах "лучше-бы не рисовали вовсе", а на амерских - "органично вписанные в малозаметные схемы"  :Wink: 
http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviatio.../3/1422387.jpg
_органика етишь ее медь..._ (с)




> Обсуждение ветвистости ...


Вопросы про другое задал, а вы про что-то замысловатое с собственной бюрократической версией  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> ...Так типа прилетела обыкновенная тушка 85084 - кто заметит, что цвета не совсем аэрофлотовские, а из тех, кто заметит, кто придаст этому внимание? ...


разве ее не порезали?

----------


## Redav

> Я порадую.
> ...


Добрый Вы AndyK, не дали возможности Sr10-у дальше помучатся с демонстрацией своего НЕ знания вытекающего в глобальную теорию.

С уважением.

----------


## timsz

> разве ее не порезали?


Которую два года назад только выпустили? Не должны были.

----------


## Redav

> Которую два года назад только выпустили? Не должны были.


_ничё не понимаю..._ (c)
ну да ладно, не существенно... видно про разные тушки говорим  :Cool:

----------


## Sr10

> Я порадую.


Добрый Вы человек ;)
Но просвещать Redav-а в области авиации - занятие бесперспективное, имхо. Он категорически не желает "расти над собой", судя по его вопросам.

----------


## Redav

> Добрый Вы человек ;)
> Но просвещать Redav-а в области авиации - занятие бесперспективное, имхо. Он категорически не желает "расти над собой", судя по его вопросам.


Sr10, Ваш очередной вывод в очередной раз построен на ошибочных исходных данных.

Redav готов и хочет "расти над собой" и с благодарностью принимает на любом форуме (где присутствует) проверенную инфу, а за интересную и спасибо говорит и если имеет возможность, то делится инфой имеющейся у него. Примером тому служит ссылка на видео в Моздоке. 

Sr10, обратите внимание, Redav даже "пинать ногами" вас не стал и без каких либо подвохов выложил ссылочку на видео и всего-то задал три вопроса на ваше утверждение



> А так “бесики” *рисовали на целых подразделениях – вот Су-25 1аэ 461шап* с прямым (скан с МХ), у 186-го были волнистые. Но на крыльях сохраняли звезды. Флаги шли как-бы в дополнение. ...


Про Масуда и прочие "афганости" вам ссылочки "на блюдечке преподнес", а вы вместо благодарности за ваш "рост над собой" и ответов на заданные вопросы стали в адрес Redav-а всякие нехорошие слова-обвинения сыпать и писать всякие не потребности. К вам по-людски и без устраивания склоки, но в ответ... эхе-хех...

Sr10, вы конечно можете подозревать Redav-а в том, что он знал ответы на заданные вопросы о Су-25 461 шап, но ведь он не стал навязывать свою точку зрения, вас спросил...  :Cool:  А вам опять не нравится, даже не сказали спасибо AndyK. 

Sr10 раз вы желаете благородным делом просвящения заниматься, то не тушуйтесь, несите светоч знаний людям, но уж не лишайте их права задавать вопросы неудобные вам токма потому эти вопросы гасят светоч ваших знаний и теорий.

----------


## timsz

> ну да ладно, не существенно... видно про разные тушки говорим


Угу. Ту-154М, RA-85084, с/н 08А1004, выпущена 2008.4.9

----------


## Redav

> Угу. Ту-154М, RA-85084, с/н 08А1004, выпущена 2008.4.9


действительно... Ту-154С,  RA-85084,  74A084, 1975.1.15

----------


## Sr10

> Угу. Ту-154М, RA-85084, с/н 08А1004, выпущена 2008.4.9


( Сообщение от Redav  
ну да ладно, не существенно... видно про разные тушки говорим )


timsz, а несущественно .... :))
 Ну попутал Redav конверсионный сугубо гражданский грузовик 1975г года  рождения, ныне покойный уже 9 лет, со здравствующим спецсалоном 2008г выделки - да начхать ему ;)

----------


## timsz

> Ну попутал Redav конверсионный сугубо гражданский грузовик 1975г года  рождения, ныне покойный уже 9 лет, со здравствующим спецсалоном 2008г выделки - да начхать ему ;)


Да нормально все. ) Выпуск нового борта особо не афишировлся, если не следить специально, можно и не узнать.

----------


## Griffon

Это лоу-виз или просто номер и звезду пока не закрасили?

(фото отсюда http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=27147&page=22)

----------


## AndyK

Красный выгорел почти начисто

----------


## Александр II

Перечитывал на днях старые журналы М-Хобби, и наткнулся на вот такую фотографию. 2003 год, кто-нибудь может подсказать, от чего такая звезда была? Из-за того, что учебный борт может?

И, так что новые ОЗ, не такие уж и новые)

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## AndyK

> Перечитывал на днях старые журналы М-Хобби, и наткнулся на вот такую фотографию. 2003 год, кто-нибудь может подсказать, от чего такая звезда была? Из-за того, что учебный борт может?
> 
> И, так что новые ОЗ, не такие уж и новые)
> -----------------
> Мухин Александр.


Предполагаю, этот борт ранее принадлежал 3 аэ 237 ЦПАТ в Кубинке. Их элки имели "триколорные" ОЗ, флажки РФ на в/з, трехцветные полоски.
На моем снимке борт из Борисоглебского уап, тоже бывший "кубинский"

----------


## Александр II

А какого года снимок? Спасибо!

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## AndyK

> А какого года снимок? Спасибо!
> 
> -----------------
> Мухин Александр.


Лето 2004 года

----------


## AC

И еще про надпись "ВВС России". Таки наносят ее на борты...

Вот Ту-154М RA-85155 этого года постройки.
Вот он в июне -- никакой надписи еще нет, с завода пришел без нее:
http://russianplanes.net/ID23462
...а вот он вчера в Праге -- "ВВС России" уже появились:
http://russianplanes.net/ID26930

----------


## Холостяк

*Видел сегодня Правила нанесения обозначений... Пока проект, но скоро будет утвержден... Там вот по звездам и надписи...* 

ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

8. В качестве знака государственной принадлежности наносятся:
на воздушные суда, используемых для осуществления военной, пограничной службы, а также выполнения мобилизационно-оборонных задач, - красная пятилучевая звезда, окаймленная синей и белой полосами и красной линией по контуру (далее - «Пятилучевая звезда») (рис. 0). 
Рис. 0  
9. Дополнительные опознавательные знаки определяют принадлежность воздушных судов к авиации федеральных органов исполнительной власти.
10. Дополнительные опознавательные знаки, определяющие принадлежность воздушных судов к авиации Военно-воздушных сил – надпись «ВВС РОССИИ» черного цвета с белой обводкой (рис. 0)

ПОРЯДОК НАНЕСЕНИЯ ЗНАКОВ
ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ ПРИНАДЛЕЖНОСТИ

16. На воздушные суда государственной авиации наносятся знаки государственной принадлежности в соответствии с требованиями настоящих Правил.
17. Форма и основные размеры знака государственной принадлежности «Пятилучевая звезда» представлены на рис. 0 и в таблице № 0 настоящих Правил.

Рис. 0 
Таблица № 0  
18. Знак государственной принадлежности «Пятилучевая звезда» наносится:
на самолеты монопланы однокилевой схемы - снизу и сверху на левую и правую консоли крыла и с двух сторон на вертикальное оперение (рис. 0 приложения к настоящим Правилам);
на самолеты монопланы двух килевой схемы - снизу и сверху на левую и правую консоли крыла и на внешнюю сторону левого и правого киля;
на самолеты бипланы – сверху на левую и правую консоли верхнего крыла, снизу на левую и правую консоли нижнего крыла и с двух сторон на вертикальное оперение;
на вертолеты - с двух сторон на боковую заднюю часть фюзеляжа или на вертикальное оперение и снизу в центре фюзеляжа (рис. 0 приложенияк настоящим Правилам);
на аэростаты (свободные, привязные, дирижабли) – с двух диаметрально противоположных сторон на боковую поверхность и сверху передней части оболочки, для шара в центре;
на беспилотных самолетах, самолетах-мишенях и планерах расположение знака государственной принадлежности такое же, как и на самолетах;
на самолетах медико-санитарной службы однокилевой схемы знак государственной принадлежности наносится только на вертикальное оперение с двух сторон, двух килевой схемы на внешнюю сторону левого и правого киля (рис. 0 приложения к настоящим Правилам);
на вертолеты медико-санитарной службы знак государственной принадлежности наносится на боковую поверхность фюзеляжа с обеих сторон в задней части или на вертикальном оперении (рис. 0 приложения к настоящим Правилам);
19. Центр знака государственной принадлежности «Пятилучевая звезда» должен находиться:
на консолях крыла (сверху и снизу) воздушного судна, примерно посередине хорды, при этом расстояние от центра звезды до законцовки крыла должно быть в пределах 0,1 – 0,2 размаха крыла, а расстояние от передней кромки крыла до луча звезды должно быть не менее 50 мм. Лучи знака государственной принадлежности «Пятилучевая звезда» не должны заходить на отклоняемую в полете часть крыла (рис. 0);

Рис. 0  
на вертикальном оперении воздушного судна в центре площади киля, ниже или выше стабилизатора, с таким расчетом, чтобы ее лучи находились на расстоянии не менее 50 мм от кромок киля и руля направления (рис. 0).

...................................

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Военно-воздушные силы отказались от трехцветных звезд. На самолеты и вертолеты вернется красная советская символика. 
Главкомат Военно-воздушных сил согласовал с Сергеем Шойгу решение заменить бортовые знаки государственной принадлежности летательных аппаратов. По информации «Известий» из ВВС, вместо трехцветных (белый, синий, красный) вернутся красные звезды, как во времена СССР. Разница только в том, что теперь они будут в полтора раза меньше советских.

Военно-воздушные силы отказались от трехцветных звезд - Известия

----------


## Avia M

Начал рубль, продолжили В.С.

----------


## Йиржи

Всем привет! Коллеги, что это пожалуйста за опозновательный знак? Спасибо.

----------


## Panda-9

> Всем привет! Коллеги, что это пожалуйста за опозновательный знак? Спасибо.


Российский. Но сделан без соблюдения утвержденных пропорций.
Правильные пропорции:



> Пятилучевая звезда представляет собой красную звезду, окаймленную равновеликими синей и белой полосами и красной линией по контуру. Отношение ширины синей и белой полос к диаметру окружности, вписанной в красное поле звезды, составляет 1:10. Отношение ширины красной линии по контуру пятилучевой звезды к ширине окаймляющих полос составляет 1:5

----------


## Йиржи

Большое спасибо. А как там на счет знака, который предоставил коллега Авиа М? Будет введен?

----------


## ivo7001

> Российский. Но сделан без соблюдения утвержденных пропорций.
> Правильные пропорции:


Не совсем согласен с Вами - ето более ранный (и неутвржденный) вариант триколорной звезды, гдето 2007-2008-го года.
Photos: Antonov An-72P Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net
View image: 2

----------


## Panda-9

> Не совсем согласен с Вами - ето более ранный (и неутвржденный) вариант триколорной звезды, гдето 2007-2008-го года.
> Photos: Antonov An-72P Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net
> View image: 2


А в чем несогласие-то? Я пишу об *утвержденных* пропорциях. Вы приводите пример *неутвержденного* "любительского" варианта, сделанного, кстати, задолго до утверждения пропорций.

----------


## ivo7001

Дело в терминологии ;-) - для Вас (насколько я понимаю) ето стандартный ОЗ в "нестандартном" изполнением, а для меня ето другой ОЗ.

----------


## Йиржи

*ivo7001* спасибо  за фото эмтешки со знаком!

----------


## OKA

> Обновлённый...





> Поправочка.


Но шрифты, конечно ппц)




> - отлично, лет 20 в запасе у нас еще есть


10 лет теме))

----------


## Avia M

> Но шрифты, конечно ппц)


Полагаю каждый "главком" желает войти в историю, своей индивидуальностью. В граните не получается, отметимся в "малярке". Иркутяне "рисуют" два варианта звёзд. Там по этому поводу "санта - барбара" (из приватной беседы)...

----------


## OKA

> Полагаю каждый "главком" желает войти в историю, своей индивидуальностью. В граните не получается, отметимся в "малярке". Иркутяне "рисуют" два варианта звёзд. Там по этому поводу "санта - барбара" (из приватной беседы)...


Вангую, "главкомам" пох ))

Тем более на обсуждения в "околоавиационной общественности"  :Biggrin: 

Монино- тому пример.

----------

